# Feed puppy before or after morning walk?



## cold tootsies

Hi, I just wondered if any of you more experienced dog owners could clear something up for me please.....

I have a beautiful 4 month old lab puppy and due to reading all about the dangers of bloat, I was taking her for her morning walk and giving her her breakfast when we got home.

I have since been told (by some fellow dog owners) that it might be better to feed her 30-60 mins BEFORE her walk. Which is the safest in order to avoid bloat? My Pup is very hungry first thing (on walks before having her breakfast she scavenges terribly- even to the extent of climbing up bird tables).

What is the best thing to do?- feed her before or after her walk and how long should the gap be between exercise and feeding her?

Thanks for any help with this. I've ended up horribly confused by peoples' differing opinions.


----------



## hackertime

I always try to give mine his an hour before mines a lab ( 10 ) month and he to will try to eat anything he can find outside


----------



## mollypip

I give mine a small snack about half an hour before they go out, just to line their stomachs as they haven't eaten all night, then they get their proper breakfast about 20/30 minutes after we get home, and when they've all calmed down.


----------



## Lilylass

Generally I prefer to feed min an hour after exercise (and do this am feed)

Slightly harder in the evenings - esp with this hot weather & not getting out until quite late - but would also leave a min of an hour & preferably longer


----------



## Nonnie

As you wont be walking her for very long, or very far, at that age, id be tempted to feed after, but use the fact she is hungry to do some training.

Perhaps use her breakfast quota of food over a few short training sessions.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel

I always fed my dogs ( a breed significantly more prone to bloat than Labbies, though) an hour, or even longer, AFTER a walk.

Whilst the causes of bloat are still insufficiently understood, I just didn't want mine to romp and play and roll with a stomach full of food. I preferred to wait until the dogs were all calmly settled at home afterwards. Since they had many small treats during the walk, I knew they weren't feeling perished either.


----------



## SixStar

I would NEVER feed a breed prone to bloat directly before (or after) exercise. 

Mine eat an hour after walks, or at least three hours before.


----------



## LaceWing

I let everyone outside first thing in the morning for potty break. So, they are outside sniffing around but not having hard exercise. Since I feed raw they are fed outside. After eating, we go for a five minute walk, then back inside.

When I have a foster dog that is not well housebroken I put them outside for a few minutes while I get dressed, then go for a 20 to 25 minute walk on long line. This is to make sure the foster dog has emptied and to do a little training. When we get home I wait a bit before feeding. I dont time it, but let the foster rest up. Because I feed raw, it takes them much longer to eat than if I fed kibble, and I think that is better for digestion.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack has half of his breakfast at around 7am and we walk at 8 or 8.30am. He has the other half when we get back assuming he is not hot etc. Whilst we are having this hot weather he usually has a drink then I leave him for a short while to settle before putting the second half down.


----------



## cold tootsies

Thanks so much everybody. I have been letting her out to toilet then giving her breakfast, waiting an hour after she's finished and then we go for a walk. She is still mildly interested in the bird tables but obviously not ravenous :-D!!!


----------



## Roberta Parry

cold tootsies said:


> Hi, I just wondered if any of you more experienced dog owners could clear something up for me please.....
> 
> I have a beautiful 4 month old lab puppy and due to reading all about the dangers of bloat, I was taking her for her morning walk and giving her her breakfast when we got home.
> 
> I have since been told (by some fellow dog owners) that it might be better to feed her 30-60 mins BEFORE her walk. Which is the safest in order to avoid bloat? My Pup is very hungry first thing (on walks before having her breakfast she scavenges terribly- even to the extent of climbing up bird tables).
> 
> What is the best thing to do?- feed her before or after her walk and how long should the gap be between exercise and feeding her?
> 
> Thanks for any help with this. I've ended up horribly confused by peoples' differing opinions.


----------



## tabelmabel

?

Why have you quoted a post from 2014 @Roberta Parry ? Have you a question related to this?

It is always better to start your own thread, as old threads are usually locked.


----------

